# Creating some new dungeon tiles



## Kris (Dec 19, 2008)

A recent thread (started by mps42) concerning some dungeon tiles I drew a few years back, has got me in the mood to have a go at creating a few more 

So I was thinking of expanding this set:
PDF Dungeon Tiles

However, rather than just drawing up a few more that I 'think' might be useful, I was wondering if anyone had any thoughts about what the current set desperately needs. I'm not talking about specific tiles (like a tile depicting a throne made of skulls surrounded by a river of blood, or anything like that) but rather room/passage configurations that would have multiple uses.

An idea I have at the moment would be to do some larger rooms that come in several pieces ...something like these tiles... but obviously in the style/scale of those posted above:









...but as I say, if anyone has any other ideas about what would be useful, it would be great to hear them.


----------



## Kris (Dec 19, 2008)

Oh yeah... I'll might also try and do another 'dungeon dressing' download with maybe a few statues... or some treasure... or whatever




...so simple stuff (i.e. things that I'll be able to draw) like that might be good to hear about too


----------



## justanobody (Dec 20, 2008)

nice scenery.


----------



## Kris (Dec 20, 2008)

On the scenery front I've been playing around with a few things... though I still have a way to go before I've got enough to fill a whole page (or at least enough that I'm happy with  ).

I've started off with some fairly generic stuff (a pit, a pillar, a statue) - though I might need to go back and see if I can get them looking a bit better ...I dunno yet. I guess if it's easy enough to tell what they are then I might leave them be... but here's a look at them as they are at the moment:


----------



## justanobody (Dec 20, 2008)

Kris said:


>




For some reason I want to add a campfire down in there and make it look as the body is a guy just camping out to confuse the heck out of players! 

Or better yet have a GCube in the bottom that fell in and waits for its next victim that thinks the pit is full of water.


----------



## Kris (Dec 20, 2008)

justanobody said:


> For some reason I want to add a campfire down in there...




 ...maybe I should add a little more clutter down there, or maybe another skeleton or two.

But in the meantime, this is what I've been busying myself with today...




(Click on the image for a full size pdf)​


----------



## justanobody (Dec 20, 2008)

You may be one of the perfect people to capitalize on this idea. http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/247221-mapping-tiles-boards-dungeons-cities.html 

I am trying to make tiles and such, but don't really know where to start.


----------



## Kris (Dec 22, 2008)

Kris said:


> An idea I have at the moment would be to do some larger rooms that come in several pieces...



This is the idea I have for the layout of the next two modular dungeon tiles...







...it should give quite a bit of flexibility and allow rooms of 6x5 or 6x8 or 8x8 squares to be assembled (I think  ).


----------



## Kris (Dec 23, 2008)

But while I'm still thinking about the layout of the above tiles, here's a little something I've been experimenting with (basically trying to dirty-up the 'waterway' type of tiles to make a sewer encounter area):




(Click on the image for a full size pdf)​


----------



## jaerdaph (Dec 23, 2008)

Excellent work as always, Kris! I really like the pit trap. >


----------



## justanobody (Dec 24, 2008)

More great stuff


----------



## Kris (Dec 25, 2008)

And another little 'encounter area on a single page' type thing...




(click on the image for a full size pdf)​
...yeah, not much going on over Xmas for me this year


----------

